#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Are you confused of what is big data? Here it is

## Adiza

If you don't have an idea about big data watch this video for the basic knowledge of what it is and how it business uses the power of big data for customerexperiences.

----------

